# Mounting TV on stone wall question



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Just picked up a new TV and I'm going to be putting it up on the wall I'm pretty confident in doing the job myself as I put my last tv up on the same wall a few years back without any issues however when I done this I had my dad talk me through step by step and making sure I was doing it correctly, I remember at the time thinking I couldn't believe how simple and easy a job it was. Unfortunately my Dad is no longer with us so just looking for some reassurance and that I'm not doing anything daft.

The old bracket is still on the wall but when I sold my old TV I left the hooks attached, I'm Kicking myself now as after checking the VESA measurements the new TV would have been compatible. I also looked up the weight of my old TV which was 14.2kg and new one is 16kg so it definitely would have been fine. I looked to see if I could just buy the same kit then that way I wouldn't need to worry about attaching another bracket to the wall but it docent look like they sell that particular one anymore.

So my main question is could I use the same wall anchors that are all ready in the wall to attach a new bracket, To save me drilling more holes in the wall ? As you can see there is already a few other holes around the bracket from an even older TV

My thoughts are use the two top holes that are currently in use to attach the new bracket and then if the bottom ones line up great and if not it would just mean drill 2 new holes if that makes sense ? Some of the new brackets are just a single strip anyway. If I need to drill new holes its not a problem but it just seems to make sense using the original plugs as that way it will all line up or even just use the original to get the position right then add 1 or 2 extra to beef it up ? Its just if I have to drill new holes that will be another 4 when the wall already has quite a few in it.

New tv and old bracket


















here is a few brackets I'm looking at

https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-an...ixed-tv-bracket-10149321-pdt.html#srcid=11026

https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-an...tilt-tv-bracket-10166436-pdt.html#srcid=11026

https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-an...ixed-tv-bracket-10159062-pdt.html#srcid=11026


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi, I am sure using the old bolt holes would be fine, the amount of weight the TV would be putting on the bolts will minimal. The link to the bottom would probably be my best guess to give you more play to fix to the existing bolt holes. HTH


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Anchor bolts can be re used. Save drilling more holes


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Yes, if the bolts presently are secure and solid in the wall, unscrewing them and re-using them will be fine bud...

When you re-fasten the new bracket up, make sure it feels solid and "stuck" to the wall.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I'd skip currys and go for Von haus from Amazon, use loads of these home and work never had an issue .

https://www.amazon.co.uk/VonHaus-Br...id=1511124259&sr=1-1&refinements=p_89:VonHaus


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

thanks, I will get a hold of a bracket. Think an angled one is a must considering the height


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

All done now :thumb: Went for a Vonhaus tilting bracket as advised above and worked out great. Due to the position of the VESA set up on my new TV the mount had to be quite a bit lower, so I started of attaching the top of the new bracket with the old bottom anchors, levelled and marked the wall then drove in the other 6 anchors that came with the new bracket.

My TV weighs 17kg and this mount is rated for 70kg so think it should be safe as houses especially since it has 2 extra anchors but you can never be to careful right ? I dismantled the old bracket then attached that to its original position with the top 2 anchors then tied it to the new bracket with zip ties. I know this is totally unnecessary but just makes me feel better.

I have some trunking coming for the wires to finish it off also going to be papering this wall so I'm going to try and paper the trunking don't know if that will be possible but will have a play about with it anyway

belts and braces


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

All finished now with wires hidden using some cheap trunking off eBay :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Very good. The dark trunking looks good


----------

